# Guild Wars 2 Grafikkartenprobleme



## W4TCH0UT (7. September 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Spiele seit dem Release Guild Wars 2, weiß auch sehr wohl, dass sehr viele Spieler Probleme mit der Performance haben. 
Jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei meinen Settings irgendwas nicht stimmen kann.
Habe im Spiel die Grafik automatisch erkennen lassen und sogar noch einige Einstellung runtergeschraubt, dümpel trotzdem meistens bei etwa 30 fps, meistens sogar noch deutlich darunter, herum. 
Zusätzlich war ich vor Kurzem zum ersten Mal in dem ersten Dungeon des Spiels und habe mit dem MSI Afterburner beobachten können, dass meine fps 1. nie über 20 waren, meistens zwischen 10 und 15, und 2. meine Grafikkartentemperatur bei etwa 55° lag, was mich vermuten lässt, dass die Karte irgendwie Strom sparen möchte. Daher habe ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung auch gleich nachgeschaut, aber die Energiespar-Einstellung war ganz herkömmlich auf Adaptiv gestellt. Daran kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen. Die Auslastung der Karte war im Übrigen auch selten über 60%, in den normalen PvE Gebieten sogar oft nur bei 30-40%, wobei hier auch eine normale Temperatur von 72-78° erreicht wird.
Kann mir jemand helfen, v.a. das Energieproblem zu lösen? Oder gar helfen, ein paar fps mehr rauszukitzeln?

MFG!


----------



## Combi (7. September 2012)

schalt mal in der systemsteuerung die stronmsparfunktion,von ausgewogen auf maximale leistung...
hattest du vorher das system als stromsparend eingestellt?!
ich hab bei mir nix gemacht und es rennt wie hulle..

ps:und den aktuellsten treiber druff bügeln...


----------



## W4TCH0UT (8. September 2012)

Nein ich hatte die Energieverwaltungsfunktion auf Adaptiv, aber habe sie jetzt dann mal auf maximale Leistung gestellt.
Habe den aktuellsten Betatreiber drauf.
Vermütlich ist mein Prozessor einfach zu sehr in die Jahre gekommen...


----------



## SolidLiquid (10. September 2012)

Wenn ich Guild Wars2 starte, bekomme ich einen Hinweis, meinen Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren - es ist jedoch der aktuelle treiber drauf (kein betatreiber, solche installiere ich nicht mehr^^). Ich habe zurzeit auch solch FPS Einbrüche (hab ne gtx470) und hoffe einfach, dass es mit einem neuen, offiziellen Grafiktreiber besser wird. 
Dein Prozessor ist doch noch mehr als ausreichend, daran sollte es nun wirklich nicht liegen


----------



## W4TCH0UT (10. September 2012)

Ja schrecklich diese Performance Schwankungen ^^
Treibermäßig zeigts mir nix an ... mal schauen dann 
Hab den Prozessor jetz einfach maln bisschen auf 3ghz übertaktet...läuft auch etwas geschmeidiger jetz


----------

